# Always Be Careful!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 29, 2008)

It does not matter who you are or how many times you have
handled a firearm.   Always be careful and pay attention to
the details.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/27963920

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/8866348?MSNHPHMA


----------



## Drac (Nov 29, 2008)

Bravo Brian..Great post


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 29, 2008)

One of the few bad things (in my opinion) about the Glock line of pistols is that you have to pull the trigger to field strip the gun for cleaning.  This design has caused numerous unintentional discharges -- though I hope relatively few injuries.

Christmas gifting time is coming; I'm certain that some folks will be giving or receiving guns.  EVERYONE should know the fundamental rules of firearms safety -- especially if there's any chance that they'll be around a gun.

1. Treat all guns as if they are loaded.
2. Never point a gun at anything you don't want to desroy.
3. Finger off the trigger until you are ready to fire.
4. Know your target AND what is beyond it.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 29, 2008)

Great post Brian


----------



## seasoned (Dec 1, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> One of the few bad things (in my opinion) about the Glock line of pistols is that you have to pull the trigger to field strip the gun for cleaning. This design has caused numerous unintentional discharges -- though I hope relatively few injuries.
> 
> Christmas gifting time is coming; I'm certain that some folks will be giving or receiving guns. EVERYONE should know the fundamental rules of firearms safety -- especially if there's any chance that they'll be around a gun.
> 
> ...


 
Great post. These rules of safe gun handling can not be said or written down enough. Its not a matter of knowing them, as it is in owning them. Stay safe.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 1, 2008)

Of course, we also have to remember that we are human and we will screw up.  

I still recall to this day the intense embarassment I felt when I started to get up from prone on the range, thinking my rifle was empty and fired off an unaccounted round ... thankfully it went down-range and just spanged off the target surround as I still wasn't waving my gun around recklessly.  But it could have been much worse .


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Of course, we also have to remember that we are human and we will screw up.
> 
> I still recall to this day the intense embarassment I felt when I started to get up from prone on the range, thinking my rifle was empty and fired off an unaccounted round ... thankfully it went down-range and just spanged off the target surround as I still wasn't waving my gun around recklessly.  But it could have been much worse .


We're all human, and we make mistakes.  That's why you follow the Cardinal Rules, always.   If you treat every gun as if it were loaded at all times, you'll always point it in a safe direction.  Maintaining those two rules will almost certainly guarantee you won't have an unintentional discharge.  And if you do... it makes it very likely that the bullet won't do much harm...


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 2, 2008)

We are all human.  The other factor is DO THE PROPER ORDER to insure safety.  I don't know how many people I know who were highly trained people get distracted while talking and "making their gun safe".

1) Take out the magazine 
2) Pull the slide back several times to make sure that there are no rounds in the chamber
3) Point your weapon in a safe direction before pulling the trigger.

I have seen more than enough pull the slide back and watch the round pop out and THEN take out the magazine.  Then they calmly pointed their weapon in a safe direction and pulled the trigger...BANG went the gun and POOP went their pants.

Here is one of my favorite video clips on gun safety.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 2, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> We are all human.  The other factor is DO THE PROPER ORDER to insure safety.  I don't know how many people I know who were highly trained people get distracted while talking and "making their gun safe".
> 
> 1) Take out the magazine
> 2) Pull the slide back several times to make sure that there are no rounds in the chamber
> ...



Good advice and yes that is a classic video!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 2, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Good advice and yes that is a classic video!


 

"...Dis iz a Glock fo-tay. Aight? An' I'm da ony one in da room, dat ah know uv, pruhfesh'nul enuf ta carry this *BANG*......."

I didn't know mid-back-length dreadlocks were within DEA grooming standards. "Professional" my ***.


----------



## Frostbite (Dec 3, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> It does not matter who you are or how many times you have
> handled a firearm.   Always be careful and pay attention to
> the details.
> 
> ...



At least in the case of Burress, I have my doubts whether he was ever careful.  Apparently he was carrying the gun, unholstered, in the waistband of his pants and was fondling it periodically throughout the night.  He might have had experience with guns but who can say whether they were safe experiences.

I once heard someone say that there's no such thing as an accidental discharge.  With all the internal safeties on a gun, if your discharge wasn't intentional then it was negligent.  Everyone needs to remember that the most important safety on a gun is keeping your finger off the trigger.

Incidentally, Mas Ayoob has some interesting things to say about "Mexican carry" here:

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0BQY/is_2_51/ai_n8591504


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 3, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> 1. Treat all guns as if they are loaded.
> 2. Never point a gun at anything you don't want to destroy.
> *3. Finger off the trigger until you are ready to fire.*
> 4. Know your target AND what is beyond it.


The 3rd rule is usually the great prevention and one I studiously try to make sure I'm doing. 

My first thought on the first article was: "...is this the same DEA cop that shot himself before on camera in front of a bunch of kids?" 
Goes to show that ANYONE _can be_ careless at ANYTIME. 

As to the second... well it just proved my first point didn't it? 

I've been lucky, I've yet to have an accidental discharge of a weapon in my hands. I hope I never do, thus why I try to be as careful as possible with them. 

Good finds Brian! As always!


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 3, 2008)

I heard on the news that NY is looking to prosecute Burress for illegally carrying the handgun.

It will be interesting to see how that turns out since conviction of a CCW in NY is automatic 3 years in prison.


----------

